# Birds with attitude



## itsnotmeyouknow (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't often take photos of birds, but I have seen lots of character in a wide range of birds today from Ducks to Ravens to Robins. A lot of birds by Windermere are getting rather 'frisky' and some poor female ducks are getting jumped by 6 drakes at a time! Sorry there's so many but I actually really like these! They are all taken with my 100mm macro lens which is SOO sharp!

1. Canon 5D mk III EF 100mm macro at f/10 1/80 ISO 400




Here's-looking-at-you by singingsnapper, on Flickr

2. The ducks appear to be squaring up:

f/11 1/125 ISO 400




Male-ducks-squaring-up by singingsnapper, on Flickr

3. I'd like to know what they are saying to each other!

f/11 1/125 ISO 400




What-ARE-they-saying- by singingsnapper, on Flickr

4. This Raven decided to perch himself at a cafe:

f/9 1/160 ISO 640




jackdaw-looking-sideways by singingsnapper, on Flickr

5. f/9 1/200 ISO 640




jackdaw-looking-up by singingsnapper, on Flickr

6. I think this Robin is ordering some cake for table 29

f/9 1/640 ISO 640




Tea-and-cake-to-Table-29-please! by singingsnapper, on Flickr

7. I think he enjoyed it




Robin-and-crumbs-at-Chesters by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 20, 2012)

Im sold on a 100mm macro. Thank you.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Apr 20, 2012)

Wideopen said:


> Im sold on a 100mm macro. Thank you.



I neglected to mention in my EXIF that it is the L 100 macro.


----------



## Kernuak (Apr 21, 2012)

Chaffinch on PIne by Kernuak, on Flickr



Carrion Crow by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## Blackhawk (Apr 29, 2012)

Your my next MEAL. Taken at Healesville sanctuary Victoria


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (May 5, 2012)

Instead they are waiting to be fed by people. The local stores in North West (South) Korea - (the locals don't call it South Korea, just Korea) sell fish sticks to feed the gulls, although they are much less aggressive than the ones to be found on UK beaches.

Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70L f/11 and 62mm 1/1000 ISO 500




seagull-in-flight by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Same camera/lens at f/11 and 60mm 1/1000 ISO 500




seagull! by singingsnapper, on Flickr

f/11 52mm 1/1000 ISO 500




Two-gulls by singingsnapper, on Flickr

f/11 54mm 1/1000 ISO 500




two-birds-for-the-price-of-one by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## dawgfanjeff (May 13, 2012)

Bird Fight! by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr

Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi | 0.001 sec (1/2000) | f/9.0	EF28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM @ 135 mm | ISO 800


----------



## serendipidy (May 13, 2012)

Juvenile Black-crowned Night Heron with Tilapia taken in Kailua, Hawaii. EOS 7D, 100-400mmL at 400mm. F8, ISO 200. Handheld (braced against railing).


----------



## serendipidy (May 13, 2012)

Adult black-crowned night heron with tilapia taken in Kailua, Hawaii. EOS 7D, 100-400mmL at 400mm. F7.1, 1/160, ISO 400. Hand held, braced against railing. Heavily cropped and PP using DPP.


----------



## K-amps (May 13, 2012)

Colors


----------



## FlowerPhotog (May 13, 2012)

T2i 420 mm f 8.0 1/200 sec (cropped) EF 70-300 L @ 300mm w/ Kenko 1.4 TC


----------



## FlowerPhotog (May 13, 2012)

T2i EF 70-300L @ 300 f5.6 1/100 ISO 400 cropped a bunch


----------



## RXYB (May 14, 2012)

Sandhill Crane Anchorage, AK
7D, 70-300L @300mm F5.6, ISO200, 1/2500


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (May 14, 2012)

Some Korean birds (kinds of heron I would suspect)

Canon 5D mk III EF 180mm f/3.5L macro at f/8 1/2000 ISO 250




korean-heron by singingsnapper, on Flickr

same camera/lens/settings




white-lorean-heron by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 24, 2012)

A Raven keeps watch for his partner in crime while she picks up some leftover bread at a waterside cafe in Ambleside

Canon 5D mk III EF 28 - 300L at f/8 and 300mm 1/125 ISO 800




Waterhead-jackdaws by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Jun 24, 2012)

itsnotmeyouknow said:


> Some Korean birds (kinds of heron I would suspect)
> 
> Canon 5D mk III EF 180mm f/3.5L macro at f/8 1/2000 ISO 250
> 
> ...


The first is similar to a grey heron, but I know there are other very similar species, which could fit better. The second looks like a great white egret.


----------



## Kernuak (Jun 24, 2012)

itsnotmeyouknow said:


> A Raven keeps watch for his partner in crime while she picks up some leftover bread at a waterside cafe in Ambleside
> 
> Canon 5D mk III EF 28 - 300L at f/8 and 300mm 1/125 ISO 800
> 
> ...


They're actually jackdaws and quite typical of their behaviour. The grey head and pale blue eyes are the giveaway. Ravens are also much larger and tend to be found in more upland areas (at least during spring and summer).


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 25, 2012)

I believe they re all from the same family of birds, but I called the file jackdaws not sure why i called them ravens in the post!


----------



## Kernuak (Jun 25, 2012)

itsnotmeyouknow said:


> I believe they re all from the same family of birds, but I called the file jackdaws not sure why i called them ravens in the post!


Yep, they're both corvids.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 26, 2012)

The 7D has come in handy as it gives me better reach, plus 10 fps can be very useful, especially with birds that don't hang about long. Managed to get a little story together out of some of them: (all with 7D and 180 macro)

First a blackbird:

Canon 7D EF 180 f/3.5L macro at f/5.6 and 1/80 ISO 500




blackbird2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr

f/5.6 1/320 ISO 500: the blackbird's been at the chocolate cake!




blackbird's-been-at-the-chocolate-cake! by singingsnapper, on Flickr

and peeking through the bars

f/5.6 1/125 ISO 400




blackbird by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Then along came a family of tits - either blue tits or crested tits - I suspect blue:

Here's the mother:

(pity I cut the tail off, but more to help with species identification as I'm not usually a birder)

f/5.6 1/1000 ISO 500




parent-tit by singingsnapper, on Flickr

here's one of the adolescents 

f/5.6 1/400 ISO 500




Juvenile-tit by singingsnapper, on Flickr

one flies away while a blue tit looks for food:

f/5.6 1/320 ISO 500




Blue-tits- by singingsnapper, on Flickr

"Can I have some cake?"

1/640




Can-I-have-some-of-that-cake-mummy- by singingsnapper, on Flickr

"Oh Go, On, please! I promise I'll be good!"




I-promise-I'll-be-good! by singingsnapper, on Flickr

(sulks)




(sulks) by singingsnapper, on Flickr

"Oh Go on then..."

1/400




Oh-Go-on-then!-Here-you-go by singingsnapper, on Flickr

"Look Mr Photographer, look what I've got!"

1/400




Ha!-Ha!-Look-Mr-photographer,-look-what-I've-got! by singingsnapper, on Flickr

"Please mummy, can I have some more?"

1/400




Oh-goody-can-I-have-some-more- by singingsnapper, on Flickr

"Yum Yum!"

1/320




Yum!-Yum! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 26, 2012)

Just over half a mile away from Chester's cafe is Elterwater which is Norse for Swan Lake. To make it ppropriate, there were a pair of swans by the shore preening and cleaning.

Canon 7D EF 180L macro f/7.1 1/400 ISO 400




elterwater-swan by singingsnapper, on Flickr




elterwater-swan2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr

f/8 1/400 ISO 200




wlterwater-swan3 by singingsnapper, on Flickr

f/7.1 1/500 ISO 400




elterwater-swan4 by singingsnapper, on Flickr

f/8 1/320 ISO 200




Elterwater-swan5 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Shawn L (Jun 26, 2012)

This is a bit soft (due to user error/inexperience), but it has a bit of attitude (T1I, EF 28-135, ISO 200, 105 mm, f/5.6, 1/125 sec)


----------



## westr70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Attitude...........with a vengeance......


----------



## bjd (Jun 26, 2012)

Sat in the garden recovering from pneumonia, trying to master my new 5D.
The coughing seems to be too much for the IS, maybe I should complain?

Here's Fluffy, he's got an attitude, not sure what kind though.......

ISO1000, F4.0, 1/1500 Canon 24-105 at 105mm (cropped a lot).


----------



## picturesbyme (Jun 26, 2012)

The Singer





The Shy





The Curious





The Hiding


----------



## marekjoz (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## DJD (Jun 26, 2012)

Here is my favorite "bird with attitude" picture. Just imagine him saying "you talking to me, punk?!"


----------



## Kernuak (Jun 26, 2012)

itsnotmeyouknow said:


> The 7D has come in handy as it gives me better reach, plus 10 fps can be very useful, especially with birds that don't hang about long. Managed to get a little story together out of some of them: (all with 7D and 180 macro)
> 
> First a blackbird:
> 
> ...


They're blue tits, you'll only see crested tits in pine woodland, unless you garden backs onto pine woods and you're really lucky.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 26, 2012)

I suspected so, and the RSPB website says tht other tits can have the crest too as the mother has little crest on top...Few of the birds around that very popular cafe in Great Langdale are all that shy as there are always plenty of crumbs...


----------



## bjd (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's Fluffy, this time looking for a fight!


----------



## bjd (Jun 26, 2012)

itsnotmeyouknow said:


> I suspected so, and the RSPB website says tht other tits can have the crest too as the mother has little crest on top...Few of the birds around that very popular cafe in Great Langdale are all that shy as there are always plenty of crumbs...


Yep, we get a few different types, sometimes I suspect cross-breeding due to the way some will look like
other species, not sure if that happens or not. Which Cafe is that? I know a few Pubs and Hotels where
they are very tame/cheeky. Going for 2 weeks in September.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 26, 2012)

bjd said:


> itsnotmeyouknow said:
> 
> 
> > I suspected so, and the RSPB website says tht other tits can have the crest too as the mother has little crest on top...Few of the birds around that very popular cafe in Great Langdale are all that shy as there are always plenty of crumbs...
> ...



It's chesters by the river at skelwith bridge about 3 miles away from Ambleside on the Coniston road. It's just Ambleside side of the bridge itself. Have been going there for years. The food is excellent there they've just installed a wood burning stove which they use for pizza, pitta and bread. They are famous for their cakes too. There used to be a kirkstone and brathay blue stone workshop right by it but the banks foreclosed and they went out of business. Plenty to see and photograph in the area. Get there before 3 for hot food and loiter around- they have outside seating area and open til 5 the birds become more timid once the crowds die down. When there aren't many people around you'll see birds on the matte metal tables robins in particular. I usually put a few crumbs on a neighbouring table. I'm a regular there and been going there for 15 years.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 26, 2012)

"Splish splash...taking a bath" 7D; 100-400L @ 400mm; f/8 ; 1/1250 ; ISO 200. Kaneohe,Hawaii.


----------



## marekjoz (Jun 26, 2012)

Angry one


----------



## westr70 (Jun 26, 2012)

marekjoz said:


>



That's a risky shot! Now that's a photographer. Ready to take it for the picture.


----------



## marekjoz (Jun 26, 2012)

westr70 said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Indeed 

Here is another story


----------



## bjd (Jun 27, 2012)

> It's chesters by the river at skelwith bridge about 3 miles away from Ambleside on the Coniston road. It's just Ambleside side of the bridge itself. Have been going there for years. The food is excellent there they've just installed a wood burning stove which they use for pizza, pitta and bread.


OK we know Chesters, as we usually stay in Chapel Stile. By the time we hit there on the way back from a hike I'm too
tired to get the Camera out though.
Thanks.


----------



## kazeye (Jun 27, 2012)

This merganser was feeding on kokanee salmon. Taken on my 40d with a rented L series lens. The bald eagle was taken with a Canon Rebel.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 28, 2012)

Arctic Terns at the Isle of May reserve just off the coast of Anstruther in Fife, Scotland.

The boat slipway is surrounded by the Terns nesting grounds, and on this visit the chicks had just hatched, so the usually benign terns were very aggressive.

We were warned to wear a hat and carry a tripod or similar over our heads so that they attack that rather than us, as they could draw blood.

However they also poo on you, I took an allergic reaction and had eyes like golf balls on sticks for a while after.

Thankfully Anstruther boasts the best fish and chips shop in the UK, so a wee smoked kipper supper helped to soothe the pain.

Great place to get all up close with puffins, if thats your thing.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jul 15, 2012)

Am in Klagenfurt, South Eastern Austria at the moment and Hired a car today and took an afternoon drive down to the western end of Wörthersee to a town call Velden am Wörthersee. The weather cheered up after a few hours (we had major thunderstorms in the area which only abated when I got my camera out on a tripod on the balcony of my hotel room ready to put it on bulb - a camera shy storm whatever next!). Sat down awhile at the shores of the lake. The water is clear and as many alpine lakes are, a unique colour, but this one is at the moment verify warm - 27 degrees (81F). 

Sat down a while and a family of sparrows came over looking for food.

Canon 5D mk III EF 70 - 200 f/2.8 IS I L at f/6.3 and 200mm 1/320 ISO 200




sparrow-at-wörthersee by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Same camera and lens:

f/5.6 1/640 ISO 200 190mm




what-are-you-looking-at-says-the-sparrow by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Same camera/lens:

f/5.6 190mm 1/640 ISO 200




sparrow-shouts! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jul 31, 2012)

Took my 7D with me to my regular watering hole at Skelwith Bridge

This young Robin seems to be looking for some snacks and poised to swoop

Canon 7d Tamron 200 - 500 at f/6.3 and 500mm 1/800 ISO 1600




I-wonder-if-there's-anything-worth-having-at-Chester's-Cafe- by singingsnapper, on Flickr

More swans:

Canon 7D Tamron 200 - 500 at 200mm and f/8 1/800 ISO 200




Brathay-swan by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Same lens/camera and settings




Brathay-swan2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 31, 2012)

itsnotmeyouknow said:


> Took my 7D with me to my regular watering hole at Skelwith Bridge
> 
> This young Robin seems to be looking for some snacks and poised to swoop


It's actually a male chaffinch and they often display that sort of behaviour in public areas, they can be quite bold, sitting on chair backs and chirping to be fed. Nicely captured.


----------



## bjd (Aug 4, 2012)

Low Pass from a Nuthatch

Canon 5D3 70-200 F1:4 at 200mm, F6.7, 1/3000S, ISO 8000


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 4, 2012)

Didn't plan the shot, just looked up and saw it. Clicked to spot metering very fast and auto ISO as quick as I could and got this shot.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice duck! No, no don't bite, I will go away.... 
EOS 500D, EF 70-300/4-5,6 IS USM
Erik


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 4, 2012)

Almost as angry as the Aflac duck.


----------



## StephenC (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice Tufted Duck. I always thought they were cute, until now. I guess we all have our bad days!

One of our Kookaburra's:






and his friend the duck:





A crow?:


----------



## DavidGMiles (Aug 12, 2012)

Kite about to dive - taken at Gigrin Farm Mid Wales - 50D 300mm 2.8 IS L Lens Jobu Mount


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 13, 2012)

Beautiful Kite. Great composition as well!


----------



## Tin_28 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think this is a night heron? I'm not sure. Shot this in a park in Taipei, Taiwan about a month ago.


----------



## DavidGMiles (Aug 13, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Beautiful Kite. Great composition as well!


Thanks


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 16, 2012)

Landing on a water




Wild duck landing on a water by marekjoz, on Flickr




Wild duck landing (closer) by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 19, 2012)

marekjoz,

Fantastic shot! Can you share your technical specs with us for that shot? I'd really be interested to know how you did that! Thanks.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 19, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> marekjoz,
> 
> Fantastic shot! Can you share your technical specs with us for that shot? I'd really be interested to know how you did that! Thanks.



Thanks!
I hope nobody will take those posts with explanation as flooding the thread 

Unfortunately I have to dissapoint you - there is a lot of PP in DPP (I don't think Lightroom would do it any better) and the original photo looks very very bad.

First of all this photo is one of four in a row, which were made in continuous mode with the use of AI Servo (the rest of them included below). The camera was 5d2, 70-200 F/4 L IS @200mm, 1/1500s, F4, ISO 400. It was cloudy, 4PM in Poland two days ago, the sun about 30 degrees to the left of the duck straight ahead. So it was almost behind the duck.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 19, 2012)

The photo is heavily cropped. Below there is a full frame of this photo. 

There was a lot PP in DPP. Settings used you will find below as well (+DLO +NR). The photos without editing are also included. As you can see they are so ugly, that I wouldn't bother working on them if I wouldn't like the scene which I witnessed.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 19, 2012)

The other thing is how many wonderful shots I missed there because of focus missing, light, shutter speed... In short - lack of 5D3 
Below - what I think I could have if there was another "I" in the camera name... And this is just a small set of bad photos made on this day.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 19, 2012)

Here is some boring list of all camera settings:
Camera Model	Canon EOS 5D Mark II | Firmware	Firmware Version 2.1.2 | Shooting Mode	Manual Exposure | Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/1500 | Av( Aperture Value )	4.0 | Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering | ISO Speed	400 | Auto ISO Speed	OFF | Lens	EF70-200mm f/4L IS USM | Focal Length	200.0mm | Image Quality	RAW | Flash	Off | FE lock	OFF | White Balance Mode	Auto | AF Mode	AI Servo AF | AF Microadjustment	0 | Picture Style	Standard | Highlight tone priority	0isable | Auto Lighting Optimizer	0:Standard | Peripheral illumination correction	Enable | Dust Delete Data	No | Drive Mode	Continuous shooting | Live View Shooting	OFF
AFMA set to zero after Focal.

Another thing is to make ducks landing such a beautiful way. It was tricky. If you throw some bread to the water, where there are plenty of them, they start to get it first. If they see they can get them faster than other ducks, they fly and land...

Sorry for so many posts in this thread. Below some other shots I made on this day, where I find birds with attitude as well


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 20, 2012)

If ya want attitude, she can give ya attitude haha


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 20, 2012)

THANK YOU!


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 23, 2012)

*Back off Human !*

Mockingbird


----------



## Avro1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Standing on One Leg --- while looking for my next meal.

Not sure, but I believe this is either a juvenile Cooper's Hawk or Sharp Shinned Hawk.


----------



## Rick Massie (Aug 25, 2012)

20120115-IMG_3535 by Rick Massie Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 4D (Aug 25, 2012)

A whistling kite in Perth, 7D and 100-400 L. 

He chased off a peregrine falcon just before I got a shot of it!


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 26, 2012)

Birds at the Baltic Sea by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## Avro1 (Aug 26, 2012)

No, ... This one is mine. Find Your own!

Lucky to get this shot, so late in the evening. F5.6 1/125 ISO 3200 300mm


----------



## cwild (Aug 26, 2012)

Peregrine Falcon


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 26, 2012)

White-faced Ibis: EOS 5D Mark III, 500mm f4 and 1.4x III Extender.


----------



## Crapking (Aug 27, 2012)

Frigate closeup by PVC 2012, on Flickr


----------



## Crapking (Aug 27, 2012)

BFB-10 by PVC 2012, on Flickr


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 27, 2012)

A grab shot from awhile back.


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 27, 2012)

Another.


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 27, 2012)

Baby Great Horned Owl


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 27, 2012)

Red-tailed Hawk


----------



## kaz (Aug 27, 2012)

Ugly and/or attitude!


----------



## arioch82 (Sep 2, 2012)

_MG_2142.jpg di ocangelo, su Flickr


----------



## dave (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi All,

Am from the Northern Territory of Australia.

Here are a couple of the loopier birds from around these parts.

All shot with a 550D and 400 f/5.6L.

Best wishes


----------



## dave (Sep 3, 2012)

kaz said:


> Ugly and/or attitude!



Is that a shoebill? We saw a coupleof those at the bird park in Singapore. I almost fell over...utterly mad!


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 5, 2012)

Just some of the shots I've taken. They're a little bit old.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 5, 2012)

What are YOU shooting with?




70-200 f2.8 Mk.II with 1.4x iii TC.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 6, 2012)

Those bird shots are shot using 500D and 55-250 IS. I want a 70-200L but I think I'll stay with my current lens lineup. I can't just buy lens. My wife will certainly kick me out of our house.  Kidding aside, I'm targeting a 17-40L lens next. Hopefully I'll get them early next year. After that hopefully it's a full frame finally. I'm not in a hurry to buy since I'm still learning and it takes me a lot of time to save.


----------



## tkpic (Sep 6, 2012)

Canon 5d mii ef 24-105 F4 @f4.5 1/320 iso 125 

http://tkpic.zenfolio.com/


----------



## OscarBjarna (Sep 6, 2012)

Pride by Oscar Bjarna, on Flickr





Puffin by Oscar Bjarna, on Flickr


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 9, 2012)

Brahminy Kite, Bangalore India!... 55-250 at 250mm f/5.6 1/100 shutter...


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 25, 2012)

Surrender, Earthling!


----------



## fegari (Nov 25, 2012)

Thought I just might share some of those angry birds too


----------



## Julie G. (Nov 25, 2012)

Owl by Julie Gunstensen, on Flickr


----------



## altenae (Nov 25, 2012)

Greetings,

Edward


----------



## davidgator (Mar 4, 2013)

Burrowing Owl with Serious Attitude


----------



## anand (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is what we, in India, call Spotted Owlet.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 5, 2013)

AWESOME pics ... learned a lot on composition tips just watching all your great images


----------



## old_york (Apr 25, 2013)

Caught these guys while I was shooting seascapes for a project the other day. The one with the chip (french fry if you're not from the UK) was an especially angry bird!


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 26, 2013)

Somebody with an attitude...





200mm f/2.8L II USM on a 5D Mark II


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2013)

Guess which one is male and female ;D


----------



## Shendo Photo (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok, here goes my first shared image! 

ISO 100, 5.0, 1/400 with the 100mmL


----------



## Roger Jones (Apr 26, 2013)

So many amazing shots in this thread, nice work!


----------



## PKinDenmark (May 1, 2013)

Are you looking at ME? 
Grey Crow (Corvus Cornix) - with quite some attitude.

70-200 L IS * 1.4, @254mm, 1/1000s, f/5.6, ISO 800


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 2, 2013)

bwfishing said:


> Somebody with an attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 2, 2013)

Attitude enough?
Image made today morning.
Last week these Mynah birds were at each others blood, in what seemed like a brutal fight (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1280.1275) ... looks like their last week's fight kinda mellowed them down a bit ... today they weren't fighting, they were just trying to "stare down" and intimidate each other. Last week i thought one of them would die, nice to see they survived.


----------



## Click (May 2, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Attitude enough?



Very nice shot.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 3, 2013)

Click said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Attitude enough?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## danielo_1 (May 3, 2013)

http://danielo.zenfolio.com/


----------



## candyman (May 3, 2013)

Ready to attack


----------



## Click (May 3, 2013)

Very nice shot danielo_1  That's a good picture for Valentine's day.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 6, 2013)

danielo_1 said:


> http://danielo.zenfolio.com/


Sweet


----------



## CarlTN (May 6, 2013)

This is a great topic!

Old York, I like your gulls.
Rienz, those are interesting, I’ve never seen Mynah birds.
Danielo, those doves could be a postcard or greeting card…


----------



## InterMurph (May 8, 2013)

The common grackle with an uncommon attitude.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 8, 2013)

InterMurph said:


> The common grackle with an uncommon attitude.


He/she sure has one mean look ... Nice pic.


----------



## bjd (May 8, 2013)

InterMurph said:


> The common grackle with an uncommon attitude.


Probably tired of being called "Common"! He looks ready to pounce. Nice shot.


----------



## Cookie28 (May 12, 2013)

Bald Eagle at Warwick Castle


----------



## Click (May 12, 2013)

InterMurph said:


> The common grackle with an uncommon attitude.



Nice shot. He's saying: "Hey, why are you looking at me like that?"


----------



## IslanderMV (May 12, 2013)

Male Mute swan defending his territory in mating season. 
This was taken from my kayak, just before I retreated to safety.
60D with 100-400mm


----------



## Click (May 12, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Male Mute swan defending his territory in mating season.
> This was taken from my kayak, just before I retreated to safety.
> 60D with 100-400mm



Lovely shot!


----------



## Cookie28 (May 17, 2013)

5D Mark iii - Taken At Warwick Castle


----------



## Idiot4Hire (May 20, 2013)

I am not sure if this is the type of attitude that you are after, but this Sulphur Crested Cockatoo was certainly giving passers by a lot of attitude by swearing at them.
I am not a fan of birds in small cages, and this guy would normally have a much larger aviary to fly around in but he was being quarantined in a small cage after getting a treatment from the vet, and he was not happy about it.




Sulfur Crested Cockatoo behind bars by Idiot4Hire, on Flickr

Shot with an 1100D with an ef-s 55-250mm lens.


----------



## serendipidy (May 20, 2013)

Idiot4Hire said:


> I am not sure if this is the type of attitude that you are after, but this Sulphur Crested Cockatoo was certainly giving passers by a lot of attitude by swearing at them.
> I am not a fan of birds in small cages, and this guy would normally have a much larger aviary to fly around in but he was being quarantined in a small cage after getting a treatment from the vet, and he was not happy about it.
> 
> 
> ...



Under those circumstances, I don't blame him ;D


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 15, 2013)

Calling the flock

Tree Swallow - Martha's Vineyard
100-400 mm


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Calling the flock
> 
> Tree Swallow - Martha's Vineyard
> 100-400 mm



Nice shot Islander


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 15, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Calling the flock
> 
> Tree Swallow - Martha's Vineyard
> 100-400 mm



Great shot! Looks like hubby's getting an earfull ;D


----------



## Richard8971 (Jun 15, 2013)

Here is my favorite shot. Canon 7D, EF 70-300mm. Blue bellied roller.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 15, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Male Mute swan defending his territory in mating season.
> This was taken from my kayak, just before I retreated to safety.
> 60D with 100-400mm


Pretty stylish way of defending his territory ... folding of the wings almost looks like the martial arts salute (respectful bowing before the fight begins) ... nic pic.


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 17, 2013)

This Cooper's Hawk was not happy when I interrupted him moments after he'd killed a dove.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 19, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> This Cooper's Hawk was not happy when I interrupted him moments after he'd killed a dove.


Looks like he's in the mood to pick a fight ... nice pic


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 21, 2013)

And, while we're on the subject of angry hawks, here are two Cooper's Hawk chicks, letting me know just what they think of me.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 21, 2013)

Red-winged Blackbird
Males are enforcing a "no fly zone " along the coastal areas where nesting is going on. They harass crows and raptors mercilessly. This one was upset I had entered his territory.

Martha's Vineyard with a 100-400mm


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 21, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> two Cooper's Hawk chicks, letting me know just what they think of me.


Lucky man ... that chick really loves you ;D


----------



## rpt (Jun 23, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > Calling the flock
> ...


What a big mouth you have grandmother!


----------

